# Notebook für Spiele ca.800€



## einrudelgurken (21. Februar 2010)

*Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte mir gerne ein Notebook/Netbook kaufen mit dem ich spielen und es für die Schule nutzen kann. Ich möchte Spiele wie CoD6, Risen und ähnliches spielen. Es muss auch nicht immer in den höchsten Einstellungen gehen. Aber es sollte schon noch vernünftig und flüssig aussehen und spielbar sein. Da ich es auch für die Schule nutzen möchte sollte es nicht größer als 16" sein, was mir am liebsten wär. Es sollte max.750-850/900€ kosten(lieber so um die 800€) Ich habe mir Mal ein paar Threads durchgelesen und diese hier gefunden:
Notebooks ASUS X64JA-JX088V [Gamer-Edition 3.6]
oder
ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - ACER Aspire 5740G-436G50Bn
oder auch das:
ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - Asus Eee PC 1201N, blau, Win7
Zum letzteren: Ich weis es ist ein Netbook, aber ich weis, dass man auch auf diesem Spiele wie CoD6 flüssig spielen "kann". Wäre so eins Ratsam oder doch eher eins in der oben genannten Preisklasse.

Bei dem ersten Asus Notebook, welches ich am interessantesten finde, ist die Grafikkarte da ungefähr so gut wie eine 8800GT? 
Welches wäre von den Vorgeschlagenen,das besste? Und könnt ihr mir bitte auch noch andere empfehlen. Weil Notebooks sind für mich komplettes Neuland.

Schon einmal vielen, vielen DANK im Voraus. Und viel Spaß beim Beraten xD.

P.S.: Sollte ich iwas vergessen haben, bitte nachfragen.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

Ich glaube, die Graka, beim oberen reicht nicht ganz an eine 8800GT ran, eher an eine 9600GT.
Trotzdem har der die beste Leistung.
Wenn du das Netbook zum Spielen verwenden möchtest, hast du bestimmt keine Freude.
wenns aber unbedingt ein Netbook sein muss, ist das Alienware M11x wohl am besten geeignet:
Informationen zum Alienware M11x-Notebook | Dell Deutschland

Sonst würde ich das Asus X64JA usw. nehmen.


----------



## einrudelgurken (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

Danke für den Vorschlag mit dem Alienware, aber ich glaube da kann ich dann auch ruhig das Notebooks ASUS X64JA-JX088V [Gamer-Edition 3.6] nehmen, weil es im Endeffekt billiger ist als das von Dell und ich glaube auch mehr Leistung hat.

Wie sieht es denn mit anderen Notebooks aus? Kannst du mir da noch welche empfehlen?


----------



## Krabbat (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

Ich denke auch, dass du dir mit dem asus was ordendliches rausgesucht hast.
Vor allem die grafikkarte ist für notebooks der preisklasse schon ganz gut.

Falls du nach was anderem suchst: Ich denke nicht, dass du noch was besseres für den gleichen preis findest. Ansonsten musste einfach mal gucken: In den Mediamarkt und Saturn prospekten sind manchmal ganz günstige angebote. Ansonsten (wenn die sachen halt nicht im angebot sind) sind die großmärke nämlich nicht unbedingt so günstig.


----------



## einrudelgurken (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

Also: Ich habe noch mal ein bisschen nachgedacht und mir überlegt, dass ich das Notebook doch nicht haben möchte zum hauptsächlichen spielen. Dafür kAnn ich ja auch meinen Rechner nehmen. Ich möchte es ehe als Office und Multimedia Notebook benutzen und nur ab und zu Spiele spielen. Weil mir die 849,- im Moment zu teuer sind. Könntet ihr mir da ein Preisgünstigeres Notebook suchen mit dem man ab und zu spielen kann und was ich evtl. auch mal mit zur Lan mitnehmen kann. Ich möchte aber lieber max. 700-750,- ausgeben. Bitte könnt ihr mir da eins empfehlen. Ich weis es ist schwierig eins für so wenig Geld zu finden, was halbwegs spieletauglich ist, aber ich denke ihr schafft das. 
Meine Schwester hat zum beisbiel eins mit ner gt130 mit 1 gb vram und sie kann so ziemich alles zocken. Auch mit hohen einstellungen. Oder wäre so eines auch nicht mehr in der Preisklasse. 
Bitte bitte helft mir.   

P.S.: Sorry für evtl. Rechtschreibfehler, ist verdammt schwer auf der iPod Tastatur.


----------



## Pixelplanet (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

Samsung Ahadi 

kostet 650€ und sollte für dich völlig ausreichend sein


----------



## einrudelgurken (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

Danke für den Tip.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem NB
Notebooks Samsung R522-Aura T6500 Ahadi
, weil ich will mir ja kein Schrott kaufen, sonst spare ich lieber noch ne weile und hol mir das von Asus, ist doch glaube ich sowieso sinnvoll zu warten, oder?
Cebit ist ja in einer Woche.
Da lohnt es sich doch bestimmt noch zu warten, weil so dringend ist es ja net.


----------



## Pixelplanet (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

warten lohnt sich immer wenn man kann

ausserdem weiß man:

solange man warten kann brauch man das gerät eigentlich nicht


----------



## einrudelgurken (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

Ja schon klar. Eig brauch ich es auch nicht, soll eben nur für zwischendurch eine Lösung sein, wenn ich mal verreise oder ne Lan mache. Und teils auch für Zuhause, da aber nur zum serven. Für den Rest habe ich ja meinen Desktop-PC.

P.S.: Was haltet ihr von dem hier? http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_accessories.php/notebooks/asus/gaming/asus+x64jv+jx065v+gamer+edition+35#navba
Habe dieses Notebook auch in weis gefunden, was mich nicht gerade anspricht, aber das hat dann einen i5-430 und kostet das gleiche. Es hat nur eine 320GB Festplatte und keine 500Gb. Sollte ich dann eher das nehmen, oder ist der unterschied zum i3 eher gering, sodass man darauf getrost verzichten kann.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00365ENNQ/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=pc einmal die weiße Version.
und hier die schwarze:http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00365ENNQ/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=pc
Könnt ihr zur not auch selber bei Amazon unter Größe auswählen.


----------



## gemCraft (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

Hi,
ich bin momentan auch auf der Suche nach einem Notebook für die Schule und zum zocken/LAN.
Ich bin auch beim dem Notebooks ASUS X64JV-JX065V [Gamer-Edition 3.5] Notebook hängen geblieben.
Ich fand dieses Notebook auch ganz nett Notebooks Acer Aspire 5740G-436G50Mn - 6 Gigabyte
Wenn man den User Bewertungen trauen kann dann scheint das NB von Asus auch für die neueren Spiel gut gerüstet zu sein natürlich nicht max. Grafik.


----------



## einrudelgurken (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

Ja, aber laut diesem Vergleich:Notebookcheck: Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig?
laufen die meisten Spiele auch nur auf lowest Grafik.
Deshalb weis ich net ob ich den Usern trauen soll. Aber ich denke mal, da die  nicht schreiben würden,dass es gut zu spielen geeignetist, wenn sie es nicht selber ausgetestet haben.
Das von Acer würde ich dann laut dem Vergleich nicht nehmen, ich finde es sieht nicht so gut aus und die Grafik ist wahrscheinlich zu schwach um vernünftig drauf zu spielen.
Was hältst du denn von dem Asus Gamer edition 3.6? Link ist im ersten Post.
Das hatte ich als erstes gedacht, bin nur iwie zu geizig, so viel Geld für ein Book auszugeben, wenn es sowieso nach 1 Jahr wieder veraltet ist.
MfG 
Einrudelgurken


----------



## gemCraft (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

 Da bin ich ja mit meinem Geiz ja nicht allein 
Das Asus Gamer 3.6 finde ich auch sehr geil für den Preis aber ich hab das gleiche Problem wie du.
Wenn man dem Test dort glauben darf dann is die Mobility Radeon HD 5730 ja richtig geil.^^

Bei mir ist das Problem das ich Berufsschüler bin, aber das 3.6 macht mich immer wuschiger.^^

EDIT: Wieso weshalb ist die Geforce GT 240M x-mal besser als die GT 325M laut dieser vergleichstabelle Notebookcheck: Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? Tabelle im Anhang

EDIT2: Hab mal noch ein zweites Bild in den Anhang gestellt und dazu noch ein Notebook dessen Graka in der Tabelle aufgelistet ist Notebooks Acer Aspire 5740G-436G50Bn.


----------



## Pixelplanet (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*



gemCraft schrieb:


> EDIT: Wieso weshalb ist die Geforce GT 240M x-mal besser als die GT 325M laut dieser vergleichstabelle Notebookcheck: Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? Tabelle im Anhang



willkommen in der welt von Nvidia

die gt3xx reihe ist einfach nur die gt2xx reihe mit dx 10.1 unterstützung

und die gt2xx ist eine leicht verbesserte version des G92 sprich aus 8800 zeiten

so gleiches kann man auch auf den desktop bereich übertragen

die 325 ist also einfach eine 240 mit niedrigerem takt und dx 10.1


----------



## gemCraft (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

Gur das ich die Welt von Nvidia verlassen habe.^^
Danke dir 
Und was für nen Notebook ist nun besser ?


----------



## einrudelgurken (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*



gemCraft schrieb:


> Gur das ich die Welt von Nvidia verlassen habe.^^
> Danke dir
> Und was für nen Notebook ist nun besser ?



Gute Frage!


----------



## Pixelplanet (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

beim besser ist jetzt die frage worin

das notebook mit core i3 prozessor hat den vorteiler einer im CPu intigrieten grafikeinheit

das spart storm weil die dedizierte grafikeinheit abgeschaltet werden kann wenn sie nicht gebraucht wird

nachteil ist das der i3 nicht gerade der schnellste ist


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

Die dedizierte kann abgeschaltet werden - aber WIRD sie auch abgeschaltet? ^^


----------



## gemCraft (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

Ich hab mal mit 2 Kollegen drüber unterhalten welchen Grakahersteller sie eher nehmen würden (Nvidia oder ATi) und beide sind der Meinung Nvidia 

Ich werde mir jetzt mal richtig gedanken drüber machen was preislich passt und was nicht.

Und ob die Grafikkarte wirklich abgeschaltet wird interessiert mich auch mal ^^


----------



## Pixelplanet (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*



gemCraft schrieb:


> Ich hab mal mit 2 Kollegen drüber unterhalten welchen Grakahersteller sie eher nehmen würden (Nvidia oder ATi) und beide sind der Meinung Nvidia



dann wird es wohl daran liegen das sie entweder fanboys sind oder weil sie selber ne nvidia karte haben


fakt ist allerdings das im moment ati Karten meistens die besser wahl sind weil sie weniger strom verbrauchen und meist auch schneller sind


----------



## gemCraft (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

Sie haben unter anderem auch ATi hier und da verbaut 


So wie es momentan ausschaut werde ich wohl vom preis/leistung verhältnix das Notebook von Packard Bell nehmen. 
Notebooks Packard Bell TJ75[Exklusiv-Angebot] 
Es hat nen i5 mit 2,27GHz, große 640GB Platte leider mit 5400upm, HD5650 1GB (laut der Grafikkartenvergleichseite ganz gut) etc bla

Es schaut ja auch ganz gut aus also mir reicht es. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Blue.Bird (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*



einrudelgurken schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip.
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem NB
> Notebooks Samsung R522-Aura T6500 Ahadi



Also ich habe es mir gerade erst gekauft und bin bis jetzt so weit zufrieden. Die Gründe für dieses Gerät waren u.a.: der Preis, die meist gute Bewertung von Nutzern, Xpresscard + eSATA, lange Akkudauer

Wofür nutze ich es: Office, Multimedia (unterwegs), Bildberabeitung (Fotos), Internet - halt als Laptop / Drittgerät

Was ist negativ: für Musik unbrauchbare "Lautsprecher" diese sind selbst für einen Laptop misserabel, aber man nutzt ja eh unterwegs meist Kopfhöhrer und für Windows- Sound reichts.
Der "Klavierlack" hinterlässt Spuren - ist halt so, aber damit kann ich leben.

*Und Vorsicht*, man kann das Bios- File (eine *.exe) mit entsprechendem Tool extrahieren (nicht mit WinRAR und Co.) und unter DOS den Bios flashen. Unter Windows geht dies bei einem 64 bit OS nicht!!!
Ferner gibt es keine mir bekannte Möglichkeit den MICOM via DOS zu flashen, dies geht nur unter Windows, aber NUR mit einem 32 bit OS!!!

Fazit: Bislang hab ich keine echten Probleme und kann es empfehlen, im Gegensatz zu meinem Asus habe ich den Lüfter noch nicht wahrgenommen und die Akkulaufzeit ist spitze. Dies sollte man auch vor einem Kauf bedenken - was will man machen, was braucht man dazu, was nützt Power welche im Portabelbetrieb nur den Akku "friest", aber sonst gar nicht genutzt wird.


----------



## Carvahall (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

Hab auch das R522.
Schau in die Signatur (testbericht)


----------



## Broiler (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

Ich will mir bald das *Acer *Aspire 5740G-434G50BN
holen was zwar ,,nur´´ 700€ kostet aber wirklich Top-Preis Leistung hat (komischerweise bei Media Markt am billigsten) aber für 100€ mehr hab ich zumindest kein besseres gefunden und es ist auch ,,bedingt´´ Gaming fähig nur eine Geforce 260 oder 280/285 bzw. ne Radeon 57xx wäre besser und Notebooks mit denen kosten ca. 1000€


----------



## gemCraft (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

Danke für die Info 
Das werde ich mir wohl dann holen. Besser als Bestellen.^^


----------



## einrudelgurken (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

Jo, das vom Media Markt finde ich auch ganz gut, werde mir das mal angucken.
Aber ich warte noch bis nach der CeBit mit dem kauf, vielen Dank nochma an alle.


----------



## gemCraft (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

Ich hab mir das jetzt gestern einfach gekauft. Bin echt mit zufrieden. Dirt2 läuft für meine Ansprüche flüssig, perfekt für Freistunden


----------



## seriez_fan77 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

Hallo,

also ich habe mir vor 2Wochen auch den Acer zugelegt. Es ist im Preisleistung einfach Spitze habe 699€ bezahlt und einen 100€ Mediamarkt Gutschein bekommen.  Das Notebook ist meiner Meinung nach gut verarbeitet die Lautsprecher sind für ein Notebook Spitzte wie die ganze Multimedia Ausstattung mit Bluray Laufwerk. Auch die Spieleleistung ist beachtlich. Cod 6 läuft mit hohen Details sehr flüssig.

Klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## einrudelgurken (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Spiele ca.800€*

Danke,
könnt ihr mir noch sagen, was noch so für Spiele drauf laufen und welche nicht. Und wie ist das mit dem Display, spiegelt das dolle, wenn man im Freienist? Und könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch einen Link geben, der noch funtzt?
thx im Voraus


----------

